# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Espectáculo o calle

## obscura

Qué tipo de magia os gusta más: la que encontráis por la calle de casualidad, o la de espectáculo profesional. Evidentemente la magia de espectáculo tiene mucha más espectacularidad, valga la redundancia, además de que ya te preparas para ver algo increíble con tus palomitas y los ojos bien abiertos, pero para mí encontrar magos en la calle o disfrutar de alguien que me hace un truco por disfrutar de mi cara de ilusión y no de mi dinero es también algo que me calienta el corazoncito. ¿A vosotros qué tipo de magia os gusta más ver, o qué tipo de magia os gustaría más hacer?

----------


## bydariogamer

Hago cien veces más calle que escena. Es literal, más de 100 veces, pero también es que tengo un auditorio sólo 2 ó 3 veces al año.... La verdad, no sé cuál me quedo.

----------

